# Phrag. Randy McDonald



## abax (Nov 5, 2014)

I may be putting the whammy on my plant, but I just noticed that the
above plant has a 5" spike that looks very good. This is my first time to
spike a Phrag. of my very own and I'm very excited. Well, I had a spike
on Cape Sunset, but somehow managed to break it. Please send good
vibes to Randy. :rollhappy:


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2014)

Good vibes sent!


----------



## orchideya (Nov 5, 2014)

Some more good vibes from me!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## Carkin (Nov 5, 2014)

Go, Randy, go!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2014)

Warm vibes from cold Michigan. Expecting photos soon.


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2014)

I bow to you all with humble gratitude and appreciate those vibes. Now I
just have to manage to avoid hitting it with the watering wand!


----------

